# FYI: Boulder Creek/Little Niagra



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I saw two hoes in that pool yesterday. Looked like one was stuck crotch deep and the other may have been summoned to extricate? I assume they are trying to de stickify little Niagra. I hope it turns out well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Dave Frank said:


> I saw two hoes in that pool yesterday. Looked like one was stuck crotch deep and the other may have been summoned to extricate? I assume they are trying to de stickify little Niagra. I hope it turns out well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


The perfect opportunity for a joke about hoes crotch deep in Boulder creek...


----------

